# Any love for the SOldano SLO?



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Any users of that amp?
Kind of interess my lately, I don't have the money for want but I'm really curious about them. 
Any reviews, experience?

The only guitars I know/listen to with this amps was Daniel Johns of Silverchair I and love his distortion tone.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Any users of that amp?
> Kind of interess my lately, I don't have the money for want but I'm really curious about them.
> Any reviews, experience?
> 
> The only guitars I know/listen to with this amps was Daniel Johns of Silverchair I and love his distortion tone.


As a tech, I note that they are well made amps. What's more, Mesa had "stolen" their crunch preamp channel circuit directly from Mike Soldano's SLO-100 circuit! If you like to play "Enter Sandman" you would have to love a Soldano.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

well if anybody is wondering who uses the SLO 100, here's a list of solando users from their website 

Soldano Guitar Amplifiers: Users

this is an amp that covers serious ground, not to mention the fact that as far as I know the design has gone basically unchanged since it hit the market despite being around for a long while. having the diversity of users that it does combined with the fact that it's stayed the same spec wise is a good testament to it's sound and design


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Soldano amps are great, I have owned 8 or 9 LOL! 3 of them SLO's the others were Hotrod 100's and 50's plus models. The built quality is second to none, consistancy of sound, amazing reliability, and the they are very versatile. I am still kickin my own A$$ for selling the old 1990 SLO model I have it was the grail period. Mike Soldano is a great guy if you call them for any reason regarding the products and he answers the phone be prepared to talk for at least an hour or so, very stand company and very helpful.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i'm getting more and more intrested in a SLO myself...at over 4000$..i always tought they were hand wired amps doh!....also was supprised it was not using EL34 since it's kinda of a Metal oriented amp..


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

One of my alltime favorite amps... Soldano makes a great sounding, looking and built amp. Don't currrently own one but have in the past. Sold it as I'm a devoted Randall MTS player now... not as well built but a far better concept and design... thanks to Bruce Egnater.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> i'm getting more and more intrested in a SLO myself...at over 4000$..i always tought they were hand wired amps doh!....also was supprised it was not using EL34 since it's kinda of a Metal oriented amp..


You were going to pay for a new one? You're nuts *L*. Also, mesa dual and triple rectifiers ship with 6L6's normally, and are iconic metal heads. Peavey 5150's use 6L6's.

I've heard a soldano in person once (HR 50?) and it died, and a peavey 5150 was used instead. I chuckled. I know that these are the grail for metal lead tones for most people, but with no real life experience or having looked up clips, I'm not exactly sure what the hype is about - but I can imagine!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok..i'm not taling about buying a NEW one. Was just saying that's what they sell for new. And you can't compare a peavey 5150 to a Slo..,,Peavey makes Wanna Be Amps compared to what Mike Soldano can make.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The Soldano will have higher quality parts and construction, but I've seen a soldano die at a performance and I haven't seen a peavey die at a performance. It's just two different levels of awesome . I'm glad you're not talking about buying a new one, I'd have to have a chat with you LOL


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> The Soldano will have higher quality parts and construction, but I've seen a soldano die at a performance and I haven't seen a peavey die at a performance. It's just two different levels of awesome . I'm glad you're not talking about buying a new one, I'd have to have a chat with you LOL


i've sseen more peavey die out live then any other amps in my life. My friends had a peavey dealership for 8 years..and they made more money repairing the damn things then selling them. Was just crazy.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Really like the SLO, never tried Soldano's other amps. Except I have an old Yamaha 50 watt that was designed by Mike S, great lilltle amp. 

The SLO is an all-time classic in amp history imo, his circuit defined a new generation of tone. I really like the Mesa Duals too for similar reasons. 

For my $, and for about the same price as Soldano, the CAA OD100 tops the SLO because while having a comparable tone on the drive side, it also has a FANTASTIC clean tone that rivals some of the best clean amps out there. The SLO clean channel is so so. The OD100 is the best 2 channel amp I have tried. 

Northern1, you really should have held onto that 90's SLO. I think I have sold you couple of amps as well... we should have traded! 

and now, after owning some of the best amps ever made, I never would have imagined that now I have gone totally digital! kksjur... with the AXE FX I have an SLO, Mesa Dual Rectifier, OD100, and lots more, with the flick of a switch. And all for about 1/2 the price of a new SLO.


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> i'm getting more and more intrested in a SLO myself...at over 4000$..i always tought they were hand wired amps doh!....also was supprised it was not using EL34 since it's kinda of a Metal oriented amp..


They are handwired to a small board and the components are untouchable, the transformers and filter caps are the best money can buy that is what allows Mike to Warranty the SLO for life because nothing will ever go wrong with it... the warranty on the SLO is transferable as well which is great what amp company does that.. Nice one forsale in snakeskin on the amps forsale here for a great price too.


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

matt pike from High on Fire uses (used?) an SLO100. his tone is brilliant!
although while searching for photos of him with one of these amps in the background, i've found photos from only a few months ago where he has a couple marshall stacks behind him.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I didn't know the CAA OD100 had a similar drive channel, interesting! I know a couple guys on another forum who have or have owned the OD100 (I think one bought it off the other, actually). The more you know!


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

Tried an SLO out a Long & McQuade once and loved it. If I had the money I'd buy one.... used


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

For sure the used way is the best! Unless you have alot of funds! 
What about the CAA OD100? Really expensive or afordable?


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

There is a OD100 SH/SE in the Ottawa region for $2450.00


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

and a SLO on here for $2500 shipped *L* - so about even! $2500 is "liveable" to some. One day, one day...


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

[video=youtube;Q4GqsC1V2BE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4GqsC1V2BE[/video]

this is Al Estrada doing a Satriani shred style thing with the OD100, you get the idea of the kind of tone it delivers. Definitely in the same camp as the SLO. But for about the same price you get one of the best clean channels around on top of that, thick and organic. If you have 2000-2500 to spend on a used OD100 or SLO, it is no contest imo. good luck


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

check out youtube...lots of guys use the SLO...Clapton, and Knopfler both used them for awhile...and they don't shred...that speaks to their versatility


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd like to get a Peters next - and THEN the "name-recognized" head search will be on  (5150, JCM800, Plexi, SLO/OD100, XTC or Uberschall, ENGL, keeping the Mesa.. happy camper when those are acquired!)


----------

